# Eggs on Leaves



## Antipofish

I have noticed several egg deposits on plant leaves.  They seem to be about half a centimetre across and white, with about twenty eggs in each deposit which seems to be sticky.  Are these snail eggs ?


----------



## spyder

Little white dots in blobs of jelly? Yes.


----------



## Antipofish

spyder said:
			
		

> Little white dots in blobs of jelly? Yes.



Pity, hoped it might have been my Dwarf Neon rainbowfish    So assuming its snails then probably best to remove ?


----------



## Kristoph91

Yeah Chris sounds like Pond snail eggs. They leave little packages round your tanks, lots of snails come from these. 
Best to get rid ASAP.


----------



## Antipofish

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Yeah Chris sounds like Pond snail eggs. They leave little packages round your tanks, lots of snails come from these.
> Best to get rid ASAP.


      Out they go


----------



## Kristoph91

Absolutely !!   
Take em out, see any small ones... SQUISH THEM


----------



## darren636

do mine whilst you are at it  mail order plants....


----------



## Kristoph91

People say that when you get mail order plants if you don't want snails... "dip" them?
Dip them in what ? Saline ? Alcohol ? 

Don't mind ramshorns. Hate pond snails. Aggressively breeding messy snails.


----------



## Antipofish

darren636 said:
			
		

> do mine whilst you are at it  mail order plants....



Hahah, do your own damn snails


----------



## basil

Leaving plants in soda water overnight does the trick!!


----------



## Kristoph91

Cheers Mike, does that not damage the plants at all ?
Or do they enjoy the extra CO2 in the sparkling water


----------



## Antipofish

basil said:
			
		

> Leaving plants in soda water overnight does the trick!!



It would mean pulling it out of the substrate though and there was only just one leaf.  But if there was masses of them I would certainly use that tip, thanks.    

Incidentally I am not convinced this would be pond snail eggs as I cannot see any in there, only Ramshorns.  Or are pond snails a lot smaller?


----------



## basil

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Cheers Mike, does that not damage the plants at all ?
> Or do they enjoy the extra CO2 in the sparkling water



Hi kris, plants are just fine.......but don't add vodka to the soda!!! Also helps to neutralise any insecticides that might be present. Particularly useful for Asian imports of course.


----------



## Antipofish

basil said:
			
		

> KrisHumphreys1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mike, does that not damage the plants at all ?
> Or do they enjoy the extra CO2 in the sparkling water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kris, plants are just fine.......but don't add vodka to the soda!!! Also helps to neutralise any insecticides that might be present. Particularly useful for Asian imports of course.
Click to expand...

Great. I will definitely remember that tip


----------



## GHNelson

Hi 
Found this extract.
It could be a Physa or Physella species, of the sort often called Tadpole Snails.
They're basically harmless and feed on algae (diatoms, primarily) and organic detritus. Some people report damage to plants, but I have them in my planted tanks and they never seem to do any noticeable harm. They do breed fairly quickly, laying jelly-like masses of eggs, but they rarely become plagues in the same way as Melanoides spp. snails can do.

Usually have a mother of pearl sheen to the shell
Found this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtC6hXvY ... re=related
Turn the volume down  
hoggie


----------



## Gill

agree with hogan, sound more like tadpole than pond


----------



## GHNelson

Gill said:
			
		

> agree with hogan, sound more like tadpole than pond


Other name is bladder snail.
Still need to be kept under control, though they do seem to do some sort of clean up job.
I think we should call them Tropical Freshwater Turbos.... because these guys are quick for their size  
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish

Aww he is so cute, and I just murdered all his siblings   I reckon theres a few more in there though.  Will see what transpires. Thanks for the extra info Hoggie.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I like both Ramshorn and Bladder snails. Both Bladder (_Physa/Physella_) and Red ramshorn (_Planorbis_) snails lay their egg masses in "jelly", but in a lot less jelly than Pond snails _Lymnaea_. 

Pond Snails lay loads of eggs in great big jelly "sausages".

Pond Snail eggs:





Ramshorn eggs.




Bladder Snail (_Physella acuta_).




cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson

Nice one Darrel
I don't have my Dalek head on as much when i see these little TFT snails.
Exterminate Exterminate    :?
hoggie


----------



## spyder

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Aww he is so cute, and I just murdered all his siblings   I reckon theres a few more in there though.  Will see what transpires. Thanks for the extra info Hoggie.



Oop's may have come in that Stauro


----------



## Antipofish

spyder said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww he is so cute, and I just murdered all his siblings   I reckon theres a few more in there though.  Will see what transpires. Thanks for the extra info Hoggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oop's may have come in that Stauro
Click to expand...


Right !  Now I know who is to blame, I WANT A REFUND !!!         (or more Stauro   )
The stauro is going great guns now I have my CO2 sorted


----------

